# Does Anybody Own a Bob Loveless Droppoint Hunter (see picture inside)



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.classicgunsandknives.com/prodimages/loveless_drop-point-hunter.jpg

M


----------



## Chifunda (Aug 30, 2012)

Not any more...I've sold off or given away all my hunters.

The one pictured in your link is an unusual version in that it has no thong hole in the butt and although it's difficult to say for sure, it seems to be missing the .030" red vulcanized fiber spacers Bob used between the tang and the handle slabs.

I've handled dozens of Loveless knives and have never seen a drop point made like this. Beautiful example though.


----------



## daveb (Aug 30, 2012)

I've got Beretta's Loveless version

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/55001407/Share/IMAG0109.jpg

Model 205a, aus-8 steel, made in Seki. Wanna trade?


----------



## add (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a shipping box of his stamped from the Riverside location... does that count?


----------



## Chifunda (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the note Bob included with the last knife he made for me. Means more to me than the knife itself...which I gave to a friend.

Still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## Cipcich (Aug 30, 2012)

Thinking about integral hilts again? Back to work.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 30, 2012)

I am not much of a hunter, but I love the look of that knife. Simple and elegant. Classic -

Have steel, would like to try, need some reference on thickness.


M


----------



## add (Aug 30, 2012)

_Marcus Lin_ has become real good doing the Loveless stuff.

http://www.mileswelze.com/Others_Fixed_MLDPH.html


----------



## Kyle (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't own one but I'm from Riverside, Ca and my dad has a knifemaking buddy that was really close to him. He has a Loveless that he showed me. It was very nice. Thats all I got.


----------



## Chifunda (Aug 31, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I am not much of a hunter, but I love the look of that knife. Simple and elegant. Classic -
> 
> Have steel, would like to try, need some reference on thickness.
> 
> ...



Marko,

Bob made his hunters from 3/16" flat stock he had blanchard ground flat and parallel. Tangs were tapered to about 1/16" at the butt, although this could vary somewhat. The example in the photo has a four inch blade, so you can figure the other dimensions using that as a scale. Bob was always tweaking his designs; a drop point hunter made one year would not necessarily be identical to one made the year before or the year after, so you've got a little wiggle room in your calculations.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes it does, thank you.

M


----------



## markenki (Aug 31, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I am not much of a hunter, but I love the look of that knife. Simple and elegant. Classic -
> 
> Have steel, would like to try, need some reference on thickness.
> 
> ...


I've always wanted a drop-point hunter. Like you, I love the look. If you start making them, I will get in line for one.


----------



## add (Aug 31, 2012)

Marko,

http://www.vestalknives.com/

Charles is a great guy who immersed himself in the Loveless style.
I have talked with him a few times by phone in the past.

IIRC, he is an engineer or IT guy by day and approached knife making with a technician's eye.
Still kicking myself for not buying a few of his knives years ago when he wasn't in such high demand (iow, when they were less $$$).

He is in VA, so perhaps somewhat closer to you and I would bet he would be a wonderful contact or source of info. 

Looks like Lovett (from the Loveless shop) and Steve Johnson (another gentleman and high demand Loveless style knife maker) gave him some mentoring.

Good luck and I hope this endeavor works out for you.


----------



## pkb (Aug 31, 2012)

His finished thickness on the 4" dropped hunter at the ricasso was ~.178" one one example.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 31, 2012)

How thick is the handle on a typical Loveless drop point?


----------



## Cipcich (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm a little puzzled by your recent inquiries about Loveless knives. It seems a little late in the day to be contemplating an homage; it's been done to death over the last forty years. Even if you were to make a Loveless style hunter, it would be one of many. Not to mention the fact that you will find that some of those who have preceded you did such fine work that it can't reasonably be improved upon. What's the point?
When I first saw your inquiry, I assumed you were exploring the possibility of incorporating some of the aesthetics of his knives, particularly the execution of the integral bolster, into your work. The two-pin stag handle would also work well on a kitchen knife, if done properly.
So, what's the story? Now you're making hunters? I've owned a few, but never found a use for one.


----------



## jmforge (Sep 2, 2012)

I have asked some folks who know a bit about Loveless knives and they tell me that one of the things that makes a Loveless knife are the DEEP hollow grinds. I have heard that rarely, they would accidentlally grind through to the other side like the Persian and Indian smiths used to do on occasion when scraping blades.


----------



## jmforge (Sep 2, 2012)

By the by, that knife is NOT an integral.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 3, 2012)

Cipcich said:


> I'm a little puzzled by your recent inquiries about Loveless knives. It seems a little late in the day to be contemplating an homage; it's been done to death over the last forty years. Even if you were to make a Loveless style hunter, it would be one of many. Not to mention the fact that you will find that some of those who have preceded you did such fine work that it can't reasonably be improved upon. What's the point?
> When I first saw your inquiry, I assumed you were exploring the possibility of incorporating some of the aesthetics of his knives, particularly the execution of the integral bolster, into your work. The two-pin stag handle would also work well on a kitchen knife, if done properly.
> So, what's the story? Now you're making hunters? I've owned a few, but never found a use for one.



Pure curiosity. 

Devin told me once that a good knife maker should be able to make any cutting tool, be it a knife (kitchen, folding, hunting, field, etc) a razor, a chisel, etc. So it got me thinking to try my hand at making a hunting knife, as I promised my cousin years ago I will get him one, but rather than buying one of the shelf, I can make him one of mine, in a good steel and with a good HT. I am also considering helping a knife maker in Ukraine to get him on his feet by supplying him with heat treated blanks in good steels. 

As for Bob Loveless design, what appeals to me is simple clean lines of his knives. They resonate with me same way as some Japanese kitchen knives do. It's really that simple.

Moreover, I am sure some things I will learn will be applicable to Western handle kitchen knives.

Lastly, I am a big fan of Bauhaus design movement and effect it had on industrial design (clean lines, timeless look) and in some ways it is reflected in my work.


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 3, 2012)

It's a beautiful knife,but honestly that blade has to be strictly "show & tell".


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 3, 2012)

For me it's just the influence. I don't think I would aim to make 1:1 copy of it, but I like how the handle drops a little bit and how the profile of the edge and tip, so I will incorporate those features..


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 3, 2012)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> For me it's just the influence. I don't think I would aim to make 1:1 copy of it, but I like how the handle drops a little bit and how the profile of the edge and tip, so I will incorporate those features..



I agree 100%....I would copy 1:1 except the grind.


----------



## add (Sep 3, 2012)

Marko, I have a Loveless inspired "Caper Finn" model.

It is branded by AG Russell who commissioned the model to a japanese maker (incidentally quite few Japanese makers have executed the various Loveless hunter designs very successfully). If you are interested in borrowing it for example, feel free to pm.

Nice knife, but not nearly up to the "old school" Bob Loveless/George Herron inspired standards what I have/had/held by WC Davis, Geno Denning, Dozier, etc.

http://wcdavisknives.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/knives-aug-016.jpg


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 3, 2012)

add said:


> Marko, I have a Loveless inspired "Caper Finn" model.
> 
> It is branded by AG Russell who commissioned the model to a japanese maker (incidentally quite few Japanese makers have executed the various Loveless hunter designs very successfully). If you are interested in borrowing it for example, feel free to pm.
> 
> ...



What is the thickness of the handle on your knife?


----------

